# 69 front end rebuild kit.



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Need a recommendation on purchasing a front end rebuild kit for my 69. I don't want the poly urethane bushings. Stock replacement parts are what I'm after. thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

greenjudge69 said:


> Need a recommendation on purchasing a front end rebuild kit for my 69. I don't want the poly urethane bushings. Stock replacement parts are what I'm after. thanks


I suspect any of the big name Pontiac parts suppliers have what you need, maybe even Summit & Jegs. I prefer Moog when it comes to front end parts, but that is me. Found this complete Moog front end rebuild kit you might be interested in. Not a bad price, but I'd shop around just to price/parts match. https://www.carpartsdiscount.com/suspension-rebuild-kit-front-end.html?3593=336113


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Awesome. Thank you


----------



## jesterdcv (Apr 8, 2013)

Highly recommend MOOG as well. I have heard that some of their parts are coming from China now. So you might want to do a little research.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Moog is excellent, been around for ages. Was using their suspension/steering parts since the early '60's. Also, Ames has some excellent replacement parts for your suspension/steering. 
Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.


----------

